#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Speeding up torrent downloads.

## serpent

How to increase download speeds of uTorrent

It might be a little different for your client, but just use the basic principle's. The port rules for your router, and encryption are the most important.

----------

